# Pearson 303/O''Day 30/Catalina30



## docdonnyb (May 28, 2001)

*Pearson 303/O''''Day 30/Catalina30*

For coastal cruising, a family of 5, I am curious about suggestions in the $20,000 range. I am most curious about the Pearson 303-I understand that it is somewhat stiff and that is more desireble for me than some of the faster, more tender boats like the Tartan, Pearson, Irwin and Catalina 30''s.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2001)

*Pearson 303/O''''Day 30/Catalina30*

There is a really odd mix of boats with a pretty wide range of build qualities and sailing charateristics. As someone pointed out, a 30 footer is really very tight quarters for a family of five.

I would think that you would be better served by a C&C 33 or 35 MkI or Mk2, Cal 34, Ericson 35, Morgan 34, Pearson 10M or 33, or a Tartan 30 or 34. Even these will be tight for a family of 5.

Jeff


----------



## Silversailor (Jul 13, 2000)

*Pearson 303/O''''Day 30/Catalina30*

I owned a 1986 Pearson 33 for 8 years and now own a 1990 Pearson 34. I think that they are much better built boats than Catalina, Hunter etc. Take a look at the older Pearson 323, 34 and 35. Buy the best quality you can afford. Otherwise, you will be watching the boat break up around you in a storm.


----------

